# Focal Audiom TLR & 6W Tweeter/Mid components



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Sadly its time to sell these wonderful speakers BNIB
My link Focal Utopia Audiom TLR & 6W Car Audio Speaker components (super rare) | eBay


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

I know this is a classified section post but if you don’t mind can I ask a few question about this set up even though Im not going to buy? I have some focal utopia stuff such as the 165w 2 way set up and a really nice utopia 7w2 7” with less mounting depth than the 165 /6.5”. So Im hoping to find out if the 7w2 can be a viable 2 way set up with the TN52 tweet?

Sorry for the question but at the bare minimum it might attract more views after you post and angry reply post.


----------

